# Justcrazy or catfish crazy?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One of Mmagis favorite pastimes is to catch a big flathead and
rope it up.
Then he calls Rob and says 
"I told ya to come with us"  

Friday night Rob and Mike were at the lake and had bait by 
the time I arrived.
I think we put bluegills in every bucket we had to insure they
would transport to our spot alive and healthy.

Mike and I told Rob that the channel cats had been relentless 
last week and quickly demonstrated with a couple caught and
several quick runs. As it got later I explained to Rob that I had
a secret to get flathead to bite. I got as comfortable as 
possible and about 2 in the morning my technique worked.

Mike and I watched as the fish took line and we saw Rob bend 
low to prepare for hookset. We never turned on a light but saw
the bend in the rod as Rob swept back. We determined it was 
a big fish and put Rob in the Alumnacraft and pushed him off.

Mmagis and I sat back and watched as much as we could see 
and listened to the rattles and groans, the grunts and splashes
as Rob played the fish in deep water.

When Rob landed ashore we got the weigh sling and scales and
weighed his fish after adjusting our rope to hang the scales.










Mike and I tease Rob a lot but we were happy to see him land this fine trophy.










We hope it inspires him to flathead fish with us more.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Thats just PUDRY, hell it sure has inspired me, you guys and your monsters make it hard for us northerners up here. It used to be "Oh yea last night I caught a HUGE catfish it musta went 12-15 lbs" Now its like "yea gotta couple small ones" Keep the pictures coming it gives me hope.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

NICE, That a nice catch.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice Flattie.

Only in my dreams will I catch one like that


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the post Robby.

From the initial hook set, to the boat being drug around the lake, to the three times the fish surfaced before I could get the net under it, that was the perfect fish. Right from the onset of the run it sounded like a flathead, and fought like one too. It was a blast and I can't wait to do it again. Now that I beat my old personal best by six pounds I am going to have to push the bar even higher.

Like Mike said after catching his first fish this year, I hope that these early fish are a sign of things to come this summer. So I am going to keep the hooks sharp, the lines fresh, and sleep as much a possible in preparation for the weekend fishing. 

PS Robby, I got a loan out to pay for pictures. I hope that is the last time I forget my camera.

Rob


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Very nice catch.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch Rob!:B Wish I could have been there to share the fun. Hope to see you, Mike and Robby soon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,crazy one
why did they make you take the boat out alone?least one of them could have done was run the motor and net the fish for you.never mind.they probably didn't want to get off their cots 
i suppose they laughed too.especially when you untied it in the morning
wish i could get to feeling better so i could get out there with the krew.i'm missing out on too much fun


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Shortdrift and Misfit you guys are missing out, but it is very early in the season. I'm sure you will get your turns. But until then you two guys need to keep warming up catching those wet socks with teeth ! Starting out with a fight like that may be too much this early.

Misfit you know the drill, eyes open, wonder in confusion, "who's rod was that making those clicking noises?", Mike say"hey Rob this is your rod not mine", Robby and I look at one another from our resting domains thinking which Rob, and I stumble forward realizing that it was my buggy whip rod, and to work I went. As for the boat all they had to do was give me a shove, that way they can both stand on shore and laugh together. Heck they know I would have done the same.
To be honest, fighting and landing the fish alone was the way I started out, and it adds to the adventure. You know what it is like to fight the fish from the back of the boat, then make your way to the front while trying to be quit and get the net. All the while never turning on a light or falling in the water. Dang I can't wait to do it again. Just decribing it makes me want a few dozen more! 
It has been an added bonus to have two other guys sitting up most the night with the same affliction, chasing the monster. Woody was always good company, but he never had much to say unless a **** or deer woke him up 

Good luck to all
Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> then make your way to the front while trying to be quit


 Wasn't too quite where we were standing.  Traversing the little boat obstacle course is an art in itself. 



> i suppose they laughed too.especially when you untied it in the morning


 Not only did we laugh, but so will you when you see the video.  Rob got his shower early that morning.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm waiting anxiously for the video


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rob.. congrats on the fine specimen dooood.. you and robby should kidnap misfit and come for a visit over here..  i'll take care of everything, just get over here and haul some fish..


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> i'm waiting anxiously for the video


You asked for it


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.i can't believe you let that little fish whip up on you like that,rob


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome!!! That's a HUGE flathead catfish! Way to go!

CG


----------



## feetdown (Feb 5, 2006)

Hell yeah Robby boy......When is it my turn?......
Good fish.....


----------

